# Best (and Cheapest!) Portable/Temporary Electric Fence?



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

I am looking for something I can make a temporary corral out of for two minis and (hopefully) a pony. I need something cost-efficient. I have happened upon a couple of informational sites that say they are usually $200 or less but haven't found anything for less than $250. Any suggestions? I need something cheap, but, obviously, not something that's junk. This fence may have to stay up a while and even after it comes down I want to be able to use it in the future. Any suggestions greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

If you could clarify what size of space you are thinking about and how portable you need it to be that would help. Are you using it for travelling, or temporary grazing on one piece of property, or other?


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm not sure of the exact measurements I need it to be. I want to go straight out from our gate past the last temporary shelter (we have two sitting by each other) and straight over to the permanent electric fence. Two sides of the temporary fence will be what is already there (we have electric on three sides and non-electric in the front so one side would be electric and the other side, which would have the gate is not electric). I've attached a picture. It's not the best but it's what I had for now. I can get more though. In the picture we had something temporary up (It's not available to us now) but you can see the gate (excuse the poles, that was the beginning of our pole barn, =D). I want it to go past the gate (on the left side) so the gate will open _into_ the temporary pen. It's just to keep my horses off the grass so it can start growing. We usually have excellent grass (as you can see in the bottom picture) and it doesn't exactly look like that at the moment and I want to save it before it's too late.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

OK that helps a lot. For temporary fencing used to keep your horses off the grass when there is permanent perimeter fencing, you can use step in plastic or metal posts and electric rope or tape. The posts are inexpensive and go in and come out very easily. You can buy step in posts that dont require any additional insulators. You do need enough to space them every 10' or so however so the electric stands don't sag. Also more strands require more posts spaced closer together because they to tend to flex with the weight.

For a fence that will also serve as the perimeter (or part of), you need more solid posts. You could use metal t-posts and drive them in with a hand pounder or sledgehammer. You would need special insulators and caps to prevent injury.

Either way, you will need good slid anchor posts on each end. The step-in posts or t-posts won't work as end posts, holding the fence up.


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks Koolio! So do you think I should just get some plastic step-in posts and a little electric rope/tape and make my own instead of buying a kit? We have something to drive the t-posts and have a few t-posts lying around, I believe. What would I have to use as "anchor" posts? Also, if I did buy a kit or even just the supplies to make something temporary, will I also have to buy an energizer or can I hook the temporary fence into my permanent electric fence and use the "juice" off of that? Hope all this makes sense.

Also, has anyone used Gallagher SmartFence? It looks pretty good but it doesn't come with an energizer and I was wondering if I could electrify it by connecting it some how to my permanent electric fence?


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't know how much you will save by buying a kit, but you should be able to buy all the components at your local farm store. Basically, you will need a spool of visible electric rope or tape, some posts, a few splicers or end stringers, charging unit and a couple of grounding spikes or rods. A kit may not give you enough posts or wire, or it may be plenty.

I have 8 acres and keep about 30 or so step in posts to use for cross fencing or temporary grazing. I keep an extra spool of electric rope on hand (660') for repairs on my existing fence or for temporary fencing. I often have 2 or 3 cross fences going at once. I also keep extra splicers so I can cut and piece together strands to fit what I want and connect the temporary fence to my permanent electric fence.

Regarding end posts, ideally you want to use sturdy permanent wood posts or similar as they will support the tension in the electric strands. You will also need to attach the ends in a way that doesn't ground out the electric. I think they parts are called end strainers.

For the fencer, just be sure to purchase one that is large enough for the distance you want to cover and ground it properly. You can get fencing units that sre solar (most expensive), battery powered (battery not included), or plug in (least expensive). Also check to see how weather resistant it is and if you need to cover it.


----------

